# Truing Twinthread Spokes



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I got into a crash with my EA90's and I can't get one of the hops out since when I turn the nipple the spoke turns also. 

What can I do to get around this? Or do I have to send them in?  

Again, thanks for making such a quality product, since my front wheel did not explode unlike the guy's rear wheel that made contact.


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi CleavesF, 

It's tough to diagnose what's going on with your wheel without seeing it. Give our wheel service center a call toll free at 1.800.347.3901 x 5753 (ask for Scott) and we can get your wheel serviced and back to you good as new.


----------

